# $375 per week climbing pay



## Treeinnovator (Jun 1, 2007)

yo...i just hired a climber for $375 /wk on salary. he knows how to run a stump grinder, chipper, and dump truck too. valid license and english speaking.

i'm psyched !!! 
i guess this means i should buy him lunch everyday.


----------



## mckeetree (Jun 1, 2007)

Where are you located ?


----------



## Jumper (Jun 1, 2007)

I hope the old saying "You get what you pay for" does not apply here.

Not quite sure why someone would allow themselves to be taken advantage of like that if they truly can do all the things you say. That money would not buy you an untrained groundsman in most places in Canada.

I bet he moves on to something or someone else.


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 1, 2007)

Better hope he doesn't find this site!


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jun 1, 2007)

$375/week?!?!?! How much do you take home?? Where exactly is . ? Around here the illegals won't even work for that $


----------



## rbtree (Jun 1, 2007)

you guys oughta read some of this clown's old posts. If I recall correctly, he had a different alias earlier, and made an even bigger fool of himself with it.....

claiming things like hiring guys that worked in McDonald's or similar joint.


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 1, 2007)

mckeetree said:


> Where are you located ?



Ft Lauderdale.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Jun 1, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> yo...i just hired a climber for $375 /wk on salary. he knows how to run a stump grinder, chipper, and dump truck too. valid license and english speaking.
> 
> i'm psyched !!!
> i guess this means i should buy him lunch everyday.



I guess it depends on how many hours a week you're working him, but....

I bet he'll be VERY happy when he finds out that you know your'e screwing him, and that your'e bragging on a public forum about it. 

I bet he'll be even happier when he figures out that you make his salary by noon on monday, and the rest of the week goes to you. In fact, he'll be so happy that in a month or two, he'll be saying "Good luck treeminator, I'm your new competition."

You should probably cut his salary, so he can't afford to go out on his own...., oh, and you should give us his email addy, so we can tell him what a great guy you are...


----------



## ddhlakebound (Jun 1, 2007)

rbtree said:


> you guys oughta read some of this clown's old posts. If I recall correctly, he had a different alias earlier, and made an even bigger fool of himself with it.....
> 
> claiming things like hiring guys that worked in McDonald's or similar joint.



LOL....

A simple search on *Treeminator* should do the trick.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 1, 2007)

Even before I read the first reply I thought it was way cheap. $75 a day? At today's rates? Highway robbery comes to mind. I hope treeminator gets his comeuppance.

Harry K


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 1, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> yo...i just hired a climber for $375 /wk on salary. he knows how to run a stump grinder, chipper, and dump truck too. valid license and english speaking.
> 
> i'm psyched !!!
> i guess this means i should buy him lunch everyday.




That translates to $9.37 an hour. Salary...........I guess no overtime!!!


I don't even know where to start commenting on this one!!!:jawdrop:


----------



## gasman (Jun 1, 2007)

What is this guy not telling you?


----------



## Sprig (Jun 1, 2007)

I think RB nailed it on the head, yup uh-huh. Buy him lunch? Hows about that, dinner, a six-pack, and kiss his (add what-ever), sheesh!
Don't think _I'd_ be braggin' about cheaping out the hired help (and wouldn't for that matter), but as mentioned ya gets what you pay for. I'll be betting he even gets to pay his own insurance too, lucky guy!

iyiyiyiyiyi!  

:chainsawguy:


----------



## lawson's tree s (Jun 1, 2007)

treeinnovator is so funny. why would you want to cheat a good worker out of money. if he worked fo me id pay him a really decent wage so he would stay around and work for a long time. guess all your walmart and mcdonalds employees must have left you huh? also hows the mulch bags working for you on roof tops when dropping wood on them.. you are such a clown.


----------



## lxt (Jun 1, 2007)

you lowly hack!!(sorry mod`s) thats a ridiculous wage, you should be ashamed to brag about such, my groundies make way more than that!!

Pay him what he`s worth, if he can do what you say!!

LXT.........:chainsawguy:


----------



## DDM (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL does he bring his own bags of mulch and craftsman chainsaw?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 1, 2007)

Just a fair climber is worth more than that 250.00 a day
is climber rate here and I have thought about climbing sub
when slow.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 1, 2007)

:notrolls1: :notrolls2:


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 1, 2007)

you guys don't understand. every Tom, ****, and Harry picked up a chainsaw and went into the tree biz after the hurricanes 5 years in a row. it's so damn crowded now, tree companies (or chainaws and p/up trucks guys) are going out of business left and right. 

but I have some of the larger contracts in town and the climber would rather work and get steady pay, than to try and hop around freelancing in a dry market.

it's a win win situation !!!

if you don't have the connections, you don't have the work. last i heard guys were trimming medium sized oaks for $50 per tree. and that includes bucket truck use and debris hauled away. it's that bad down here.


----------



## Jack Green (Jun 1, 2007)

*cheapskate*



Treeinnovator said:


> yo...i just hired a climber for $375 /wk on salary. he knows how to run a stump grinder, chipper, and dump truck too. valid license and english speaking.
> 
> i'm psyched !!!
> i guess this means i should buy him lunch everyday.



How do you sleep nights !!, thats nothing more than exploitation. shame on you !


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 1, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> i got an infraction for telling the truth???????????
> 
> read my infraction response below:
> 
> ...




And posting a PM is another infraction.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 1, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> i got an infraction for telling the truth???????????
> 
> read my infraction response below:
> 
> ...




Dude, you should have known better than to bring this up here..............but then again...............there is no accounting for smarts!!!:bang: :bang: :bang:


----------



## beowulf343 (Jun 1, 2007)

DDM said:


> LOL does he bring his own bags of mulch and craftsman chainsaw?



Don't forget the home depot "brown" ropes.:hmm3grin2orange: 



rahtreelimbs said:


> Dude, you should have known better than to bring this up here..............but then again...............there is no accounting for smarts!!!:bang: :bang: :bang:



Good point rahtreelimbs-treeminator has been laughed out of commercial tree before. I kind of missed him though-the [email protected] he comes up with is something else.

Btw-how badly would you piss yourself treeminator if i told you that i make almost this much a day-working for someone else no less!! You get what you pay for.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 1, 2007)

beowulf343 said:


> Btw-how badly would you piss yourself treeminator if i told you that i make almost this much a day-working for someone else no less!! You get what you pay for.



the only thing getting pissed is your bosses net profit. why don't you let me talk to him and help him renegotiate your overpriced rate.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 1, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> Better hope he doesn't find this site!



at $375, he can't afford to buy a computer...let alone internet hook up


----------



## BostonBull (Jun 1, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> at $375, he can't afford to buy a computer...let alone internet hook up



That comment proves that your either a scumbag, or a troll. Either way your a douce! Help the poor kid out. If you were a top notch co. you would sell the work the way it should be sold and be getting top $$ for your work. You should be giving that kid a minimum of $500 CASH! A week! Poor fella. 
Its not HIS fault that you cant get good $$$ for your jobs, and are competing with guys doing pruning jobs for $50!


I hope to cross paths with some of the idiots on this site someday and see what they are really like.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 1, 2007)

40 hrs.

he doesn't have a computer.

i didn't buy $200,000 worth of equipment and a $400,000 home by giving away profits to employees you know. this is america. he's free to go stake his own claim if he wants to. 

dang, you read my mind. i'm actually thinking of sabotaging his credit somehow so he can't ever finance his own equipment. hows that for long term business strategy.

he already knows i'm a nice guy. I might even buy a house and let him rent it out from me ... this way i can give him a raise and it will come back in the form of higher rent payments to cover my mortgage payment. hey maybe i can even store my equipment there for free !!!






ddhlakebound said:


> I guess it depends on how many hours a week you're working him, but....
> 
> I bet he'll be VERY happy when he finds out that you know your'e screwing him, and that your'e bragging on a public forum about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## clearance (Jun 1, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> That comment proves that your either a scumbag, or a troll. Either way your a douce! Help the poor kid out. If you were a top notch co. you would sell the work the way it should be sold and be getting top $$ for your work. You should be giving that kid a minimum of $500 CASH! A week! Poor fella.
> Its not HIS fault that you cant get good $$$ for your jobs, and are competing with guys doing pruning jobs for $50!
> 
> 
> I hope to cross paths with some of the idiots on this site someday and see what they are really like.



+1, what a tool.


----------



## ASD (Jun 1, 2007)

:notrolls2: :notrolls2: :notrolls2: :notrolls2:


----------



## beowulf343 (Jun 1, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> the only thing getting pissed is your bosses net profit. why don't you let me talk to him and help him renegotiate your overpriced rate.



You make me laugh treeminator. 

Let's see if i can explain this without sounding too arrogant-because my boss has me, he can bid on the jobs that 97% of the tree companies in the area won't even touch. And i can do these jobs quickly, efficiently, with a minimum of labor, and without any property damage, thus increasing his profit on every job i do for him. I have honestly got work backed up for almost three months right now that no one else wants or can do. And this should blow your greedy little mind-because he is the only one bidding on these jobs, he can just about get what he asks for. Fortunately, the company owner is a decent guy and refuses to gouge customers. But he makes a very pretty little profit on every bad-azz takedown i do for him. 

Ok-sorry guys-wanted to show him why some of us are worth the big money.


----------



## beowulf343 (Jun 1, 2007)

Let me rephrase that-after reading your post about having the guy rent from you, you make me sick!! You really are a scumbag. I'm sorry i dignified your responses with an answer.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jun 1, 2007)

that guy must be a criminal that can't get work any place else or either he is just stupid, I have paid that much or more to a climber for one days work and I'm no big company either, that would embarrass me to tell that I only pay $375 a week...............

"dang, you read my mind. I'm actually thinking of sabotaging his credit somehow so he can't ever finance his own equipment. hows that for long term business strategy"

that would just lead to some serious   

you are such a scumbag


----------



## Farmer Ferd (Jun 1, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> 40 hrs.
> 
> he doesn't have a computer.
> 
> ...



This guy cracks me up I have been reading his posts for years. I think he's just pulling everyones cord. Look at every response he has ever received. He knows we will all crucify him.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Jun 1, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> 40 hrs.
> 
> he doesn't have a computer.
> 
> ...



Treeminator, you win the GREEDY POS OF THE YEAR AWARD. 

At some point all the sh!t you've dealt to people will come back to you. You want us to feel sorry for you because you can only get $50 bucks from a trim job, but you've managed to finance 600k on paper. Either you're lying, or you're really bad at business managment and math. 

I didn't read your mind, its just that shysters like you need to be thinking of how to keep others down on their level, or lower, because they (you) don't have the drive or intelligence to move themselves up to a higher level themselves. 

You are a great example of the worst kind of people. You live beyond your means, live your life for only your own benefit, take advantage of everyone you can, and look for the next one, then the one after that. 

I wonder how long it'll take that little green box of yours to turn red after yours posts here. I know I did my part, and will again as soon as I get another bullet for you.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 1, 2007)

Treeinnovator AKA Pee on me later!!!


Karma............baby...............Karma!!!


----------



## Treeman587 (Jun 1, 2007)

My groundies make more than that. 

Appreciate your employees. They are the reason you have that house and equipment. I garuntee you couldnt have done all those jobs by yourself


----------



## Sprig (Jun 1, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> at $375, he can't afford to buy a computer...let alone internet hook up



So you're cheap, greedy, and an arss................good for you. If it wasn't for good folks like you we'd have a better world, sure as hell you ain't any help to the status quo or people in general, Dog bless America where cheap grubbers like you can live and make money off the sweat and blood of others without accountability, your obvoius lack of respect for anything above the bottom line makes me puke, I hate ta say it and may get my own reprimand but... FU!..., you wouldn't last a month up here with that attitude man, thank goodness your down far south where I don't have ta smell ya. Iyiyiyiyiyiyiiyiyiiiiiyiyiyiiyiyiiyiyiyi :taped: 
Another bad troll thread I am gonna avoid, sheesh.

MEH!

outta this one mates.


----------



## Sprig (Jun 1, 2007)

Farmer Ferd said:


> This guy cracks me up I have been reading his posts for years. I think he's just pulling everyones cord. Look at every response he has ever received. He knows we will all crucify him.


In a weird way Ferd I think you may be right. A masochist postin' crap knowing he'll get slammed, hm, 'Jug o' Jergin's and a roll of paper towels to go please!'............................................
.......well?

:chainsawguy: :chainsawguy: :chainsawguy: :chainsawguy:


----------



## DDM (Jun 1, 2007)

LMAO! Was this one of the guys you Picked up at burger king?


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 1, 2007)

Jack Green said:


> How do you sleep nights !!, thats nothing more than exploitation. shame on you !



it's not expoitation if it's his choice. he can work for 100 other companies.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 1, 2007)

DDM said:


> LMAO! Was this one of the guys you Picked up at burger king?



no BK guys make terrible climbers. This is a guy who used to be a window washer for high rise condominiums. lots of upper arm strength and not afraid of heights. he briefly went into the tree biz and learned the ropes wit someone else. now he works for me.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 1, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> now he works for me.




*FOR CHUMP CHANGE!!!*


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 1, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> now he works for me.




No...........he slaves for you!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 1, 2007)

Upper arm strength good maybe he will rearrange your face
for sticking it to him!!!!!!!


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 1, 2007)

beowulf343 said:


> Let's see if i can explain this without sounding too arrogant-because my boss has me, he can bid on the jobs that 97% of the tree companies in the area won't even touch. And i can do these jobs quickly, efficiently, with a minimum of labor, and without any property damage, thus increasing his profit on every job i do for him. I have honestly got work backed up for almost three months right now that no one else wants or can do. And this should blow your greedy little mind-because he is the only one bidding on these jobs, he can just about get what he asks for. Fortunately, the company owner is a decent guy and refuses to gouge customers. But he makes a very pretty little profit on every bad-azz takedown i do for him.
> QUOTE]
> 
> do you wear a red and blue cape with the letter "s" under your normal tree climbing clothes?
> ...


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jun 1, 2007)

*Games People Play*

Ferd is right...if all his previous posts are like the current one then TreeIn
just has some spare time and takes pleasure in watching other's jump to his tune. He writes the thread to elicit a particular response. To engage him
in dialogue gives him a certain credibility however false it may be. He truly doesn't care...he's only in it for the trouble it stirs up. 

mark


----------



## Ed Roland (Jun 1, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## DDM (Jun 1, 2007)

I think tree has a brother named pas.


----------



## pbtree (Jun 2, 2007)

:notrolls2: :censored: :deadhorse:


----------



## Ekka (Jun 2, 2007)

Seriously mate, only a fool would jump on here and boast about such a thing, I feel sorry for the dumb shmuck, now what's his number so I can put his chit up here for a wage rise auction to the highest bidder for employment... they'll ring him for his new job.

The free market is such a loose term. What's the minimum wage in your State?


----------



## Gologit (Jun 2, 2007)

stihlaficionado said:


> Ferd is right...if all his previous posts are like the current one then TreeIn
> just has some spare time and takes pleasure in watching other's jump to his tune. He writes the thread to elicit a particular response. To engage him
> in dialogue gives him a certain credibility however false it may be. He truly doesn't care...he's only in it for the trouble it stirs up.
> 
> mark



Well said. The guy is a cretin.


----------



## crashagn (Jun 2, 2007)

I'am not a professional feller or climber.. i only have 5-6 saws (all your foult AS) And i only cut wood for campin and if someone needs a tree down, even then its only niehbers or friends. But I used to work full time for a farmer for 7 years or so, welding working cattle, plumbing, electrical, field work. I didnt ask for much, the occasional day off, and thats working during harvest +70 hours a week. I took a pay cut and switched jobs becouse of back surgery - 16screws and 2 nice rods in my back. Took halff a pay cut, now i sit on my butt doing tech support for ISP service. And i still make more then your paying your groundsman. I've been a member of this site for awhile now and can never get enough information from all that contribute or have problems and getting answers. But when someone starts a useless post in making claims either false or true, thats not for me to decide, but to only post garbage on a good site in the only hopes of getting everyone ticked off and just getting argumentive replies i do feel degrades the site and for 1 cannot stand to read the junk and just gets my blood pressure up/ Ohh ya i still work for the same farmer but only parttime and only when it doesnt interfere with my current job, something about farmwork and being raised on a farm thats in my blood.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jun 2, 2007)

TROLL!!!..


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 2, 2007)

Please delete this POS thread............this dude has shown his colors............far below that of the members here!!!


----------



## murphy4trees (Jun 2, 2007)

C'mon fellas...

Some of you must remember forrest... and the "why I charge $10 to prune a palm" thread amongst others.... It is so obvious... 

How ya doing forrest?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 2, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> the only thing getting pissed is your bosses net profit. why don't you let me talk to him and help him renegotiate your overpriced rate.


The only overpaid person on this site is you you
should be chipping brush that has been drug through the mud for ten miles
for ten dollars a day


----------



## Husky137 (Jun 3, 2007)

Will work for cheeseburgers and a chocolate shake bonus.


----------



## pbtree (Jun 3, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> Will work for cheeseburgers and a chocolate shake bonus.


McDonald's is hiring...


----------



## Husky137 (Jun 3, 2007)

pbtree said:


> McDonald's is hiring...



I believe that improves my chances of getting hired by treeinnovaturd exponentially.


----------



## jab6 (Jun 3, 2007)

*tree service wage??*

i never thought the tree bussiness payed that much...i have a class a cdl..and can weld,fix,build about anything.been cuttin wood and droppin trees since before i had hair on my legs..maybe im in the wrong buisness.what is an avarage pay for a tree guy???i dont want to start my own business but maybe work for sombody else??


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 3, 2007)

jab6 said:


> i never thought the tree bussiness payed that much...i have a class a cdl..and can weld,fix,build about anything.been cuttin wood and droppin trees since before i had hair on my legs..maybe im in the wrong buisness.what is an avarage pay for a tree guy???i dont want to start my own business but maybe work for sombody else??



damn... with those qualifications i'd gladly pay you like $475 per week. maybe a little more if you work until sunset. but for that i can only supply you a jug of water, not that expensive orange tang stuff.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 3, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> I believe that improves my chances of getting hired by treeinnovaturd exponentially.



hell yeah it does. you see, McDonald's trains you to live frugally and not waste money. if you can live off their wages comfortably, you'd be "BALLIN' " working for the treeminator !!! 

in only 3 short years, you'll be promoted to head groundie and that's when the big bucks start rolling in.


----------



## crashagn (Jun 3, 2007)

Big bucks? what is that a $1 doller raise? and 2 jugs of water


----------



## SilentElk (Jun 3, 2007)

I would like to thank every one for taking this guy serious and making a very entertaining post. You guys apparently have short memories.


----------



## polingspig (Jun 3, 2007)

I just want to say that I like BostonBull's Ann Coulter quote.


----------



## treevet (Jun 3, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> I believe that improves my chances of getting hired by treeinnovaturd exponentially.



That is one of the best AS slam names I ve heard Husky! Maybe he didn t even notice it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 3, 2007)

Maybe, he didn't notice my treeignorantor either or treeignoramous


----------



## BostonBull (Jun 3, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> hell yeah it does. you see, McDonald's trains you to live frugally and not waste money. if you can live off their wages comfortably, you'd be "BALLIN' " working for the treeminator !!!
> 
> in only 3 short years, you'll be promoted to head groundie and that's when the big bucks start rolling in.




Right there, thats enough to ban you! Bye Bye! You've been banned once and now again. You suck and I hope your under paid help takes there frustrations out on you!


----------



## BostonBull (Jun 3, 2007)

polingspig said:


> I just want to say that I like BostonBull's Ann Coulter quote.



Why Thank You!


----------



## computeruser (Jun 3, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> at $375, he can't afford to buy a computer...let alone internet hook up






BostonBull said:


> That comment proves that your either a scumbag, or a troll. Either way your a douce!
> 
> I hope to cross paths with some of the idiots on this site someday and see what they are really like.




You know what I think? I bet that this treeinnovator fool doesn't own a company, but in point of fact is an employee who just got demoted to a $375/week position and wants to come here and make himself feel better by making idotic posts.

Either way, he sure don't add much here at AS...


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey Treeinnovator...............do you wipe his arse when he farts???


But then again................for those wages I guess he will be wiping himself!!!


Care to post some pics of this big tree biz you have???


Not the one where your new groundie has the knife in his back!!!


----------



## Jumper (Jun 3, 2007)

Treeinnovator......SICK, SICK, SICK. 

A Nutter. Plain and Simple.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jun 3, 2007)

WOW What what a tool! I made more than 375 a week 5 years ago working at a facilty that maufactured stump grinders...AKA, lowly assembly pay job.

I agree with some others, most of the illegals won't work for that pay these days..


----------



## lawson's tree s (Jun 4, 2007)

treeinnovator are you really serious ? hope you really dont run a bussiness using home depot rope and mulch bags to drop wood on when doing trees over roofs. if all you can afford to pay a good employee is 375 to 475 a week then you need to raise your prices. also if your getting every job you need to raise your prices. i bet you have no workmans comp nor benifits.


----------



## CoreyTMorine (Jun 5, 2007)

Maybe the work week for TreenoVader only includes Wednesday afternoon. That gives everyone a couple of days to sober up and leaves the end of the week for damage control, bids, and future business expansion planning. 

I also like Bulls Ann Coulter Quote.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 5, 2007)

CoreyTMorine said:


> Maybe the work week for TreenoVader only includes Wednesday afternoon. .



no. it's a normal 5 day week 9am to 5pm. then i make them pass out flyers door-to-door from 5pm to 7pm for an extra $10 more. if they get a removal sale, they get a pack of cigarettes as a sales bonus.


----------



## rbtree (Jun 5, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> no. it's a normal 5 day week 9am to 5pm. then i make them pass out flyers door-to-door from 5pm to 7pm for an extra $10 more. if they get a removal sale, they get a pack of cigarettes as a sales bonus.





how generous of you...... :bang: :bang:


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 5, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> no. it's a normal 5 day week 9am to 5pm. then i make them pass out flyers door-to-door from 5pm to 7pm for an extra $10 more. if they get a removal sale, they get a pack of cigarettes as a sales bonus.



Dumb ph$#%!!!


----------



## diltree (Jun 5, 2007)

Tree Innovator is a complete fake, that has nothing to do....he is just trying to get a rise out of people, he should be banned and this thread deleted......Its too bad that honest hardworking people that frequent this site looking to discuss their profession; have to deal with people like this, playing childish games......


----------



## DonnyO (Jun 5, 2007)

diltree said:


> Tree Innovator is a complete fake, that has nothing to do....he is just trying to get a rise out of people, he should be banned and this thread deleted......Its too bad that honest hardworking people that frequent this site looking to discuss their profession; have to deal with people like this, playing childish games......




very nice


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jun 5, 2007)

diltree said:


> Tree Innovator is a complete fake, that has nothing to do....he is just trying to get a rise out of people, he should be banned and this thread deleted......Its too bad that honest hardworking people that frequent this site looking to discuss their profession; have to deal with people like this, playing childish games......



Yup. I agree.

.


----------



## CoreyTMorine (Jun 5, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> no. it's a normal 5 day week 9am to 5pm. then i make them pass out flyers door-to-door from 5pm to 7pm for an extra $10 more. if they get a removal sale, they get a pack of cigarettes as a sales bonus.



Now I know your full of ????; I haven’t had a “normal” 9-5 40 hour week in about 12 years. But then again, one of the best things about tree work is that everyone out there can do it their own way, and to hell with what anybody else thinks of you. You certainly seem to have hit upon an original, if somewhat nefarious, business plan. Keep us informed Treeimitator, for myself I am curious to see how this all plays out. 

PS. have you thought about hiring immigrants and then taking their greencards so that they cannot get away? Also it is sometimes worthwhile to have the checks made out to your guys, then give them some beer to cash the check, chances are they never file taxes anyway, so you can keep all of the money for yourself. Also get them to use their own vehicles as much as possible, you can’t believe the wear and tear it will save on your own trucks, and no body is going to suspect that all of the saws are in the trunk of an 89 k car, so you don’t have to worry too much about your gear. Also you should put all of your heavily financed gear in your wife or child’s name, this way if you can’t make the payments it wont hurt your credit. 

Well I’ve gotta go eat, good luck.


----------



## SilentElk (Jun 6, 2007)

Blinky said:


> ...or maybe you hired James the Narcoleptic Tree CutterQUOTE]
> 
> Too funny. Actually this exactly how a picture Treein's crew. Seriously funny to have been picturing it and then finally seeing a video just as I imagined.


----------



## Jumper (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Treeinnovator
> no. it's a normal 5 day week 9am to 5pm. then i make them pass out flyers door-to-door from 5pm to 7pm for an extra $10 more. if they get a removal sale, they get a pack of cigarettes as a sales bonus.



Wow aren't you generous, $10 for working two more hours, and a pack of smokes on top of that if they get you a sale worth $500. Pathetic. I can not figure you out, if you are for real, or as most suggest here, a complete sham just trying to get a rise.


----------



## Timberhauler (Jun 9, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> you guys don't understand. every Tom, ****, and Harry picked up a chainsaw and went into the tree biz after the hurricanes 5 years in a row. it's so damn crowded now, tree companies (or chainaws and p/up trucks guys) are going out of business left and right.
> 
> but I have some of the larger contracts in town and the climber would rather work and get steady pay, than to try and hop around freelancing in a dry market.
> 
> ...



How in the hell have I missed this thread?...First off,if things are that bad,then why not get the hell out of the business??..Or move to an area where business is better??.....Unless this guy is homeless,I don't see how he can live on that,especially if he has a family to support....We live in a three bedroom house that we bought at a really good price,my wife and I are both penny pinchers.Things have been very slow here lately so we have found out the bare minimum we can live on now that she is not working..Her paycheck when she was working was a little over 1200 for two weeks,and there was no way we could have lived on that alone...375 a week....I have paid some of my guys more than that for two days work...If that is honestly all you can afford to pay your climber,then there is a real problem.It would probably be best for you to get into another line of work..You are probably going around and under-cutting legitimate companies to get your work anyway...And if he is doing your climbing for you,and you can't climb yourself,that means he's making the money for you and you are screwing him.....Hell,you're screwing him either way....Dammm...I'm just dumb-founded by this..I wouldn't think that a decent climber would work that cheap anyway


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 16, 2007)

The Inovator is still inovating! I thought you would have made your millions and been off showing another industry how its done by now?


----------



## maxburton (Jun 16, 2007)

This guy was on AS a while back as "treeminator" (I think) and got banned after posting all of this trash and trying to get a rise out of people. He came back right away as "treeinnovator" (which is a violation of AS rules) and kept doing it. This should be the last post in this thread. Nothing he says is true, and every post, including this one, just feeds his troll-ness.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jun 18, 2007)

maxburton said:


> This guy was on AS a while back as "treeminator" (I think) and got banned after posting all of this trash and trying to get a rise out of people. He came back right away as "treeinnovator" (which is a violation of AS rules) and kept doing it. This should be the last post in this thread. Nothing he says is true, and every post, including this one, just feeds his troll-ness.



you sure have alot to say about me....especially with you having a red dot under your name too.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 18, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> you sure have alot to say about me....especially with you having a red dot under your name too.



No red dot on me but no, got nothing to say about ya, quite obvious your having fun, proceed, your cheap entertainment,


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 18, 2007)

Well another *POS* thread!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 18, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Well another *POS* thread!!!





LOL, well Rich they banned my boy so Treeinovator looks like a good replacement,yup, I think he'll do just fine,


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 18, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Well another *POS* thread!!!





THALL10326 said:


> LOL, well Rich they banned my boy so Treeinovator looks like a good replacement,yup, I think he'll do just fine,




I guess you need some Bar Lube!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 18, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> I guess you need some Bar Lube!!!:hmm3grin2orange:




:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 18, 2007)

Tom, for $375 you be pullin' yer pants down................man you is cheap!!!:hmm3grin2orange: :help: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 18, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Tom, for $375 you be pullin' yer pants down................man you is cheap!!!:hmm3grin2orange: :help: :hmm3grin2orange:



Well shoot, I figure once I get him "broke in" hell he'll be making me ten times that a week. Hell I'll give him place to stay and maybe a gallon of bar oil to use for his pain,LOL


----------



## DDM (Jun 18, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Well shoot, I figure once I get him "broke in" hell he'll be making me ten times that a week. Hell I'll give him place to stay and maybe a gallon of bar oil to use for his pain,LOL



Motion lotion from baileys?


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 18, 2007)

Another thread worthy of closing!!!


----------



## Timberhauler (Jun 18, 2007)

DDM said:


> Motion lotion from baileys?



That was funny as hell




rahtreelimbs said:


> Another thread worthy of closing!!!



Why??...This one is too much fun


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Jun 18, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> you guys don't understand. every Tom, ****, and Harry picked up a chainsaw and went into the tree biz after the hurricanes 5 years in a row. it's so damn crowded now, tree companies (or chainaws and p/up trucks guys) are going out of business left and right.
> 
> but I have some of the larger contracts in town and the climber would rather work and get steady pay, than to try and hop around freelancing in a dry market.
> 
> ...



You're full of BS! I spent some time in Pensacola and in Deltona doing storm work. One of my friends and co-workers stayed for close to 2 years after I left. There was and IS plenty of work. Yes, the hackers are there and they take a small percentage of the jobs. Homeowners have learned the hard way on that end. The simple truth is, the hackers are trying to charge as much as the legit services. Ain't NOBODY working a tree for $50. Not only are your business tactics questionable, you are indeed a flat out liar.


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Jun 19, 2007)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Yup. I agree.
> 
> .



Ban this [email protected]@$$....(not you Larry...I quoted the wrong post...)


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 19, 2007)

DDM said:


> Motion lotion from baileys?



Nope, until he starts making me money its cheap bar oil for him, Wal-mart brand. Its a little gritty but heck he'll have something to look forward to when he hits bigtime, Motion Lotion,


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jun 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by Treeinnovator View Post
no. it's a normal 5 day week 9am to 5pm. then i make them pass out flyers door-to-door from 5pm to 7pm for an extra $10 more. if they get a removal sale, they get a pack of cigarettes as a sales bonus.

-----------------------

WOW! a pack of smokes!!!!  so not only do these poor saps get sodomized with a cheap pittance, they also get a pack of smokes if their lucky! so basically your using them for your needs, and then handing them a plate of lung cancer.....very noble of you.






you win "employer of the year" (substitute "jackass" for employer)


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jul 10, 2007)

update: i fired the climber today.


----------



## Jumper (Jul 10, 2007)

Care to elaborate??


----------



## Bermie (Jul 10, 2007)

I bet he was white and couldn't jump as high as a Guatamalan


----------



## Husky137 (Jul 10, 2007)

Jumper said:


> Care to elaborate??



It'll cost you a cheeseburger and a hank of manila rope for the answer.


----------



## Husky137 (Jul 10, 2007)

Bermie said:


> I bet he was white and couldn't jump as high as a Guatamalan



The climber wanted to be paid bonuses in Pokemon cards. too much of an investment for the treei*******


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 10, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> update: i fired the climber today.



You mean he quit!!!


----------



## B-Edwards (Jul 10, 2007)

Did he get a cell phone?


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jul 10, 2007)

Jumper said:


> Care to elaborate??



well since you asked....

ok i have a strict policy on lunch for my men. you get $2 towards lunch (which is why i feed them hotdogs everyday) and that's it. no exceptions. 

anyways, i gave the climber a bunch of money to go down the street and buy us all lunch. he comes back with everyone's gas station hotdogs, my lasagna w/ ceasar salad lunch from the italian restaurant next door, and hands me the change. it didn't add up. i was short $4. i then pressed him for the answer and he finally admitted splurging on a supersized McDonald's value meal. i blew up and we started arguing. saying things like i'm a cheap bosshole because i make him drive his car and use his gas for all the lunch trips everyday. then he drones on about how he gets paid $375 week but only nets about $200 after the gas, buying his own drinks, and the chains i make him buy. yeah...i have a strict policy about chains. the guys used to hit the dirt and dull them out alot. i got tired of it and adopted a strict policy of "i'll supply the saw, you supply the chain". no exceptions.
so anyhow, he keeps droning on and on about these expenses and upcoming eviction or something like that. meanwhile my lasagna's sitting over there getting cold ya know. i had to make a decision on the spot. it was either him or the lasagna.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jul 10, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> Bet you got a bonus in your ceasar salad!
> He's at another web site talking about it now.



oh, is that right? what's that little punk saying? can you guys copy and paste it?
i need to know because he still has to come back on Sunday to pick up his last paycheck.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 10, 2007)

Should we assume your paying yourself the $375 a week..............thios should be interesting!!!


----------



## ddhlakebound (Jul 10, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> Bet you got a bonus in your ceasar salad!
> 
> He's at another web site talking about it now.



LMAO.....I saw that too......funny, funny stuff....

Don't tell the treeminatard where he's posting at, I doubt he'll ever find it.


----------



## Sprig (Jul 10, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> well since you asked....
> 
> ok i have a strict policy on lunch for my men. you get $2 towards lunch (which is why i feed them hotdogs everyday) and that's it. no exceptions.
> 
> ...


LOLOL, yer a donkey's rear, have proved it several times, suspected masochistic troll, we'll see 'bout that, wouldn't get ya ta trim a dandilion, or your well paid crew............but ya do entertain, and, the bad thing about microwave ovens? You have ta disable the door lock to turn 'em on with yer head in there, go LPG   

:yoyo:  :rockn:


----------



## DDM (Jul 10, 2007)

LMAO Tree that was funny.Only problem is when you go off like that being humorous the you try to start a serious thread you get the same results. 
BTW That Dressing was a special blend High in protein.


----------



## Husky137 (Jul 10, 2007)

A keen business mind at work. A $4 meal is worth much more than a productive climber.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Jul 11, 2007)

DDM said:


> LMAO Tree that was funny.Only problem is when you go off like that being humorous the you try to start a serious thread you get the same results.
> BTW That Dressing was a special blend High in protein.



what's really funny is if you guys knew how much of my posts are true, you wouldn't be laughing.

1) i do feed them gas station hotdogs daily while i eat real food from restaurants.
2) if there's no hotdogs available, they're only allowed to order from the $1 menu at McD's, BK, or Wendy's
3) i am a bosshole !!!
etc.
etc.


----------



## Al Smith (Jul 11, 2007)

Well,as I've said before some things are just intended to be humerous,this falls in that catagory.

Hmm,gas station weanies and Ceaser salad with special "high protien" dressing,what a combination.Bon appetite.Rolaids and pepto bismal perhaps for desert?


----------



## spacemule (Jul 11, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> what's really funny is if you guys knew *how much of my posts are true,* you wouldn't be laughing.
> 
> 1) i do feed them gas station hotdogs daily while i eat real food from restaurants.
> 2) if there's no hotdogs available, they're only allowed to order from the $1 menu at McD's, BK, or Wendy's
> ...



'nuff said.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Sep 28, 2007)

Treeman587 said:


> My groundies make more than that.




the sqeegee punk kids on the corner make more than that in a week (treeturds pay scale, not yours...lol)


----------



## hornett22 (Sep 28, 2007)

*for $375 a week,*

i wouldn't piss on your equipment if it was on fire.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Sep 28, 2007)

Two and a half months later and this guy is still gettin' his balls busted about this POS thread!!!:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SinglerM (Sep 29, 2007)

How many times do you think he's had his drink "tea bagged"?
What a fool, he exploits his workers and then send them to get his food for him.
eat up, Buddy. People are rarely as dumb as you might think they are. 

And then he posts later bragging about "if we only knew how much of his posts were true"

His workers have probably been getting the last laugh for as long as he's been in business....You actually have them get your food for you....no telling what's been in your mouth over the years. One tough stomach, too.

If they're former fast food employees, they've probably had some practice putting additives in food just for the "bossholes" out there.

I've paid people $250 a day for limbing, bucking and hauling brush. You exploit people, you're kidding yourself if you think they don't know.

-Just contributing to the humor...I kind of doubt this is all for real.

Mitch


----------



## Jumper (Sep 29, 2007)

Amazing what ends up in people's beverages-there was the Army Warrant Officer in Croatia that kept complaining the coffee "tasted like sh*t". Well the troops hated his guts and were spiking it with battery acid and other "additives".

I threatened to piss in a certain Lieutenant Colonel's coffee the next time the SOB ordered up a pot like he was the friggin King of Siam. What a twit, but I never did.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 30, 2007)

Jumper said:


> Well the troops hated his guts and were spiking it with battery acid and other "additives".



The naivte of the orfficers in a mess always amazed me. Mess duty was a punishment detail, then they get put in the ward room on ship where officers would treat the kids like peons.

I've seen buns go into but cracks, glasses regularly "dirty-dicked" (the perp would purposely shower after work...) and all sorts of bodily fluids go into select portions of food.

The funny part was how protective the troops and sailors would get of the inoffensive "leaders" you only did it to the jerks, not indiscriminately.


----------



## AlpineJesus (Oct 1, 2007)

*$375 a week to climb tree's*

LMFAO......I dont climb out of bed for less then $400 a day


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Oct 13, 2007)

Ah ! The great American Dream ?


----------



## AlpineJesus (Oct 16, 2007)

OLD CHIPMONK said:


> Ah ! The great American Dream ?



Thats right, Alpine Jesus is the american dream


----------



## rainfly nomad (Oct 16, 2007)

Trees,,,,,,money does grow on em.but someone should cut this guys tree down,what a piece.


----------



## hammer0419 (Oct 16, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> yo...i just hired a climber for $375 /wk on salary. he knows how to run a stump grinder, chipper, and dump truck too. valid license and english speaking.
> 
> i'm psyched !!!
> i guess this means i should buy him lunch everyday.




With all the $$ your saving you should buy yourself a life! What a di*k.


----------



## Davey Dog (Oct 21, 2007)

Treeinnovator said:


> you sure have alot to say about me....especially with you having a red dot under your name too.



Hey man, You shouldnt be on this site and you shouldnt be allowed to employ someone in the United States. You are nothing more than a hack and a crook. You make the rest of us look really bad and you are taking advantage of this guy. Why dont you post your business name so we can report you to the Better Business Bureau...


----------



## Stumped_4_Life (Oct 26, 2007)

*Wtf?*

Sir, if your climber had half a brain he woulden't be working for you.

I do not have any climbers My crew consist of me (only 50% of the time) two groundies and a foremen i started them all out at $250/wk for the 1st month to see how they would work out i told them that upfront. now the groundies take home nearly $500/wk after taxes Foremen brings home $800/wk i am not friends with my employees but i am not an a**hole to them either i treat them all fair and give them what there worth. Also i tell them when i do good they do good Basically meaning If they can kick it into high gear and get twice as productive in a day they get more money 

MONEY TALKS AND BULLS**T WALKS...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 26, 2007)

It is amazing the legs this thread has from one troll post!


----------

